# How to stop a peep sight from twisting?



## WoodDuck Wizard (Nov 18, 2007)

Anyone know what I did wrong?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chase4556 (Aug 26, 2008)

I've always heard its how the strings were made. I know most custom string makers "guarantee" no peep rotation.

Not sure how to fix it though..


----------



## bearintex (Feb 7, 2006)

Need more details. Using a loop or pulling on the string? Factory string or custom replacement? It may just be a matter of putting a half twist or so in the string. Mine is twisted at rest, but straightens up during the draw.


----------



## WoodDuck Wizard (Nov 18, 2007)

I'm using a rope knock loop, on 08 factory string. I installed a String Splitter brand sight my self and never had luck with it staying straight. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

Easiest way is to wrap your serving >inside loop< with dental floss to a point where you have to force your arrow on it but line peep up before you knok an arrow, that should fix your problem....WW


----------



## Jonboat (Aug 16, 2005)

Some new strings do stretch, even if their not suppose to, a twist of the string could fix it. It could be the peep was not put in correctly or it could be a sign that the string needs replacing. If its an old string replace it before somthing bad happens.


----------



## Jasmillertime (Mar 23, 2010)

if its an old string...replace the string. thats what a buddy of mine was told at the bow shop a few weeks ago. his is doing the same thing.


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

This would be a great time to replace a string...especially IF your a deer. Unless your strings in BAD shape as in fraying, serving commn off leave it alone and its not so easy to add a twist unless you have a bow press or something simular. Just wrap your knocking point with dental floss till you get a tite fit with your arrow on your knock and your DONE>>>>replace your string after season....WW


----------

